# ARIZONA ECNL SHOWCASE



## gotothebushes (Mar 16, 2021)

Any word on todays meeting in Arizona on if there going to open fields up?


----------



## gotothebushes (Mar 16, 2021)

JUST IN: Public pools, parks and sports complexes can reopen, said the Phoenix City Council in a unanimous vote on March 16th!  https://kfyi.iheart.com/


----------



## Seven (Mar 16, 2021)

Additional info on the re-opening in this article:








						Phoenix Park Amenities Will Begin Reopening March 17
					






					www.phoenix.gov


----------



## crush (Mar 16, 2021)

gotothebushes said:


> JUST IN: Public pools, parks and sports complexes can reopen, said the Phoenix City Council in a unanimous vote on March 16th!  https://kfyi.iheart.com/


Congrats Phoenix.  I'm happy for you guys.


----------



## Colorado Papa (Mar 16, 2021)

I went to the Reach 11 page and it says all “Local” tournaments can resume on March 17th but I am not sure the ECNL National showcase qualifies as a local tournament.


----------



## Colorado Papa (Mar 16, 2021)

Colorado Papa said:


> I went to the Reach 11 page and it says all “Local” tournaments can resume on March 17th but I am not sure the ECNL National showcase qualifies as a local tournament.


I am hoping that I am just reading it too literally and that putting too much emphasis on the word local.


----------



## soccer4us (Mar 16, 2021)

Next big question...will ECNL/CA allow teams to travel for the showcase....


----------



## happy9 (Mar 17, 2021)

Colorado Papa said:


> I went to the Reach 11 page and it says all “Local” tournaments can resume on March 17th but I am not sure the ECNL National showcase qualifies as a local tournament.


Reach 11 is hosting Phoenix Cup this weekend.  Teams from all over the country and Canada will be there.  I think this paves the way for ECNL to have their showcase.  All Phoenix fields are open for business once again.


----------



## crush (Mar 17, 2021)

happy9 said:


> Reach 11 is hosting Phoenix Cup this weekend.  Teams from all over the country and Canada will be there.  I think this paves the way for ECNL to have their showcase.  All Phoenix fields are open for business once again.


When is the Phoenix Showcase Happy?  It seemed like two months ago everyone in AZ was going to die of Rona.  What happen bro?  Did fellas like Hound start wearing a mask?


----------



## lafalafa (Mar 17, 2021)

happy9 said:


> Reach 11 is hosting Phoenix Cup this weekend.  Teams from all over the country and Canada will be there.  I think this paves the way for ECNL to have their showcase.  All Phoenix fields are open for business once again.


Been tournaments in AZ all year so far at Fear farm, Scottsdale, etc so opening up PHX fields does get more capacity but not sure that influences ECNL to hold a showcase where travel from a majority of the teams from CA still will not follow the current heath guidance.   If that gets changed yes until then don't see it but you never know nowadays.


----------



## crush (Mar 17, 2021)

lafalafa said:


> Been tournaments in AZ all year so far at Fear farm, Scottsdale, etc so opening up PHX fields does get more capacity but not sure that influences ECNL to hold a showcase where travel from a majority of the teams from CA still will not follow the current heath guidance.   If that gets changed yes until then don't see it but you never know nowadays.


I used to have a secret spot surfing and we had signs everywhere, "Locals Only"


----------



## happy9 (Mar 17, 2021)

lafalafa said:


> Been tournaments in AZ all year so far at Fear farm, Scottsdale, etc so opening up PHX fields does get more capacity but not sure that influences ECNL to hold a showcase where travel from a majority of the teams from CA still will not follow the current heath guidance.   If that gets changed yes until then don't see it but you never know nowadays.


I don't know the ins and outs of ECNL and what will sway them.  Opening Phx gets you Reach, the only venue that can handle an event of that size at one location.  Fear Farm is certainly not an event destination, Scottsdale doesn't have the capacity.  

As far as travel from CA is concerned, many clubs are already here every weekend and are coming to play this weekend.  

I suppose time will tell.  At least for now, CA teams seem to be moving forward with games  across all leagues, which is a good sign for us in AZ.


----------



## lafalafa (Mar 17, 2021)

crush said:


> I used to have a secret spot surfing and we had signs everywhere, "Locals Only"


Yeah PV,  Malibu and other spots can be like that also, maybe not the signs but unless you go with a crew or  friends locals have a way of "warning" or snaking you in the water.



happy9 said:


> I don't know the ins and outs of ECNL and what will sway them.  Opening Phx gets you Reach, the only venue that can handle an event of that size at one location.  Fear Farm is certainly not an event destination, Scottsdale doesn't have the capacity.
> 
> As far as travel from CA is concerned, many clubs are already here every weekend and are coming to play this weekend.
> 
> I suppose time will tell.  At least for now, CA teams seem to be moving forward with games  across all leagues, which is a good sign for us in AZ.


Individual clubs or teams having been doing what they want to.

A organizations like ECNL going against current guidance and leaving that up the the clubs to decide is a different animal but they have been pretty clear they haven't or won't recommend heath orders being ignored but like I said you never know nowadays.


----------



## crush (Mar 17, 2021)

lafalafa said:


> Yeah PV,  Malibu and other spots can be like that also, maybe not the signs but unless you go with a crew or  friends locals have a way of "warning" or snaking you in the water.


Brah, when I was peddling the yellow pages, my first territory was San Pedro.  I took Western all the way down to the beach.  I nice right coming off the point.  I think you had to drive down a hill.  Anyway, I tried to see if the "locals" would be so kind to share their wave and it was a big fat, "no way."  My bro lives in Kauai and I went and visited him and got asked to leave nicely and i did.  My bro said I was trying too hard to be cool and all they saw was my blond hair and the California look and they were not having it.  I told my brother that is why I never moved here.  I get it and it I was a true local with great waves I would not want a coo coo sitting in our line up.


----------



## whatithink (Mar 17, 2021)

happy9 said:


> Reach 11 is hosting Phoenix Cup this weekend.


Are you sure about that - and I know it says it on their site, but Phoenix council only decided to open it yesterday and are due to start taking reservations on March 22nd.



City of Phoenix Parks and Recreation Department


----------



## happy9 (Mar 17, 2021)

crush said:


> When is the Phoenix Showcase Happy?  It seemed like two months ago everyone in AZ was going to die of Rona.  What happen bro?  Did fellas like Hound start wearing a mask?


Phoenix Cup is this weekend - boys and girls showcase.  

Hound saved the day by wearing a mask to the bar.


----------



## crush (Mar 17, 2021)

happy9 said:


> Phoenix Cup is this weekend - boys and girls showcase.
> 
> Hound saved the day by wearing a mask to the bar.


I will confess.  When Hound came over to say hi the first time, he had his mask on and when we drank, he had no mask.  We both did mask as we walked in to sip away


----------



## happy9 (Mar 17, 2021)

whatithink said:


> Are you sure about that - and I know it says it on their site, but Phoenix council only decided to open it yesterday and are due to start taking reservations on March 22nd.
> 
> 
> 
> City of Phoenix Parks and Recreation Department


They had schedules up earlier this week with reach as the venue.  I just checked, looks like they took them down.  I suppose we will see what the real deal is.  Maybe they are updating schedules.  As of today, clubs have access to phoenix fields for practices.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Mar 17, 2021)

crush said:


> I will confess.  When Hound came over to say hi the first time, he had his mask on and when we drank, he had no mask.  We both did mask as we walked in to sip away


And nobody died!


----------



## crush (Mar 17, 2021)

Kicker4Life said:


> And nobody died!


Hound, you still with us bro?


----------



## lafalafa (Mar 17, 2021)

crush said:


> Hound, you still with us bro?


----------



## Mile High Dad (Mar 19, 2021)

Canceled, boo


----------



## Seven (Mar 19, 2021)

ECNL Girls
					

Date: April 9-11, 2021 Age Groups: U15-U17 National Event  Team List: Coming Soon! Facilities:   Reach 11 Sports Complex | 2425 E. Deer Valley Road,  Phoenix, AZ, 85050  Schedule: Coming Soon! National Selection Game: Details coming soon! Scout Attendance: Coming Soon! Travel Information:  Hotel...




					www.ecnlgirls.com


----------



## crush (Mar 19, 2021)

It's confirmed.  No one from California is allowed to come over to hang out in Phoenix and play soccer.


----------



## happy9 (Mar 19, 2021)

crush said:


> It's confirmed.  No one from California is allowed to come over to hang out in Phoenix and play soccer.


Plenty of boys  CA teams here this weekend to play in the Phoenix Cup.


----------



## crush (Mar 19, 2021)

happy9 said:


> Plenty of boys  CA teams here this weekend to play in the Phoenix Cup.


Why the double standard Happy?


----------



## youthsportsugghhh (Mar 19, 2021)

crush said:


> It's confirmed.  No one from California is allowed to come over to hang out in Phoenix and play soccer.


not just CA either


----------



## happy9 (Mar 19, 2021)

crush said:


> Why the double standard Happy?


I dunno, the girls schedule isn't out yet.  Their event is next weekend.  Maybe they'll all come, who knows.


----------



## Desert Hound (Mar 19, 2021)

crush said:


> It's confirmed.  No one from California is allowed to come over to hang out in Phoenix and play soccer.


I will still find a way to collect the bet from you though


----------



## crush (Mar 19, 2021)

Desert Hound said:


> I will still find a way to collect the bet from you though


May?


----------



## Desert Hound (Mar 19, 2021)

crush said:


> Why the double standard Happy?


My guess would be...

In the Phx Showcase you have LOTS of AZ clubs involved. 

In the ECNL showcase you have just 2 AZ clubs. 

Either way a stupid thing. 

The city of Phx stands with open arms as 10s of thousands of people arrive at Phx Sky Harbor each day.


----------



## happy9 (Mar 19, 2021)

Desert Hound said:


> My guess would be...
> 
> In the Phx Showcase you have LOTS of AZ clubs involved.
> 
> ...


Any attempt to understand the City of Phoenix's rationale for this decision will only diminish your intellect.  The City of Maricopa is loving  life though.


----------



## Colorado Papa (Mar 19, 2021)

ECNL has let so many down with poor planing and lack of a contingency plan.  Reach has been closed for many months and this cancellation could have and should have been expected.  

Next up will be playoffs and Nationals which has a 0% chance of happening in California as scheduled.

Time for ECNL to get their heads out of their asses and schedule everything in Florida.  We will take heat, humidity, mosquitos, thunder storms, and possible Hurricanes, but won’t tolerate a plan that is dependent on teams traveling to California this summer which we all know, will not happen.


----------



## lafalafa (Mar 19, 2021)

More involved than just the City of Phoenix stance on out of state teams attending.  

Some legal liability at stake for USclub & ECNL for any national tournament or showcase events that include CA teams since current CDPH guidance doesn't yet approve out of state travel tournaments.

Individual Tournaments and clubs or teams could make there own calls on attendance but from a organizational POV don't think ECNL wants to possibly put themselves in a tricky legal situation.


----------



## lafalafa (Mar 19, 2021)

Colorado Papa said:


> ECNL has let so many down with poor planing and lack of a contingency plan.  Reach has been closed for many months and this cancellation could have and should have been expected.
> 
> Next up will be playoffs and Nationals which has a 0% chance of happening in California as scheduled.
> 
> Time for ECNL to get their heads out of their asses and schedule everything in Florida.  We will take heat, humidity, mosquitos, thunder storms, and possible Hurricanes, but won’t tolerate a plan that is dependent on teams traveling to California this summer which we all know, will not happen.


Is Colorado open for travel tournaments?  CA teams welcomed? Take Colorado over Florida anyday but winter or early spring 

Could pass on Florida in the summer or think of other locations that could be a better fit for us on the west coast.


----------



## whatithink (Mar 19, 2021)

happy9 said:


> Plenty of boys  CA teams here this weekend to play in the Phoenix Cup.


Phoenix Cup does not have any fields in Phoenix though.


----------



## whatithink (Mar 19, 2021)

crush said:


> Why the double standard Happy?


There's no double standard as there are no Phoenix fields being used for Phoenix Cup.

The next big event at the Phoenix fields (Reach basically) will probably be State Cup, so an AZ only affair.


----------



## happy9 (Mar 19, 2021)

whatithink said:


> There's no double standard as there are no Phoenix fields being used for Phoenix Cup.
> 
> The next big event at the Phoenix fields (Reach basically) will probably be State Cup, so an AZ only affair.


I think @crush was referring to CA teams playing in Phoenix Cup.  The boys are this weekend, girls next.


----------



## GeekKid (Mar 19, 2021)

I wonder if they took into consideration of moving the showcase to Texas on those dates?  I did a quick search on tournaments an none of any size are scheduled at that time.  Plenty of fields and the weather is SoCal'esque this time of the year in the Lone Star State.


----------



## EOTL (Mar 19, 2021)

Desert Hound said:


> My guess would be...
> 
> In the Phx Showcase you have LOTS of AZ clubs involved.
> 
> ...


Ha ha, you funny. I’m sure things will change once AZ stops killing so many people per capita. In the meantime, get vaccinated and wear a mask.


----------



## GeekKid (Mar 19, 2021)

EOTL said:


> Ha ha, you funny. I’m sure things will change once AZ stops killing so many people per capita. In the meantime, get vaccinated and wear a mask.


Nah, seven day rolling average of COVID deaths has California well ahead of AZ, 220 to 26, if you're counting.


----------



## Jose has returned (Mar 19, 2021)

This is madness.  nobody that plays soccer has died. Hopefully ECNL will move it to texas or florida where they aren't scared over nothing


----------



## EOTL (Mar 19, 2021)

Jose has returned said:


> This is madness.  nobody that plays soccer has died. Hopefully ECNL will move it to texas or florida where they aren't scared over nothing


Mostly their parents transmit it to each other and others who die. It is very obvious from this site how stupid most soccer parents are. Anti-vaxxers. Anti-maskers. Covid deniers. Magats.


----------



## N00B (Mar 19, 2021)

EOTL said:


> Mostly their parents transmit it to each other and others who die. It is very obvious from this site how stupid most soccer parents are. Anti-vaxxers. Anti-maskers. Covid deniers. Magats.


Thanks for your Trolling.... been vaccinated yet?


----------



## Colorado Papa (Mar 19, 2021)

EOTL said:


> Mostly their parents transmit it to each other and others who die. It is very obvious from this site how stupid most soccer parents are. Anti-vaxxers. Anti-maskers. Covid deniers. Magats.


Why are you on this site? You obviously have no skin in the game and don’t have a child that is competitive.   If you did you would not be on here with your nonsense 24/7.  Just go hide in your cave until death eventually comes.  The rest of us are choosing to live.

And no I am not a Trumpster.  You don’t speak for the side you think you do.


----------



## kickingandscreaming (Mar 19, 2021)

Colorado Papa said:


> Why are you on this site? You obviously have no skin in the game and don’t have a child that is competitive.   If you did you would not be on here with your nonsense 24/7.  Just go hide in your cave until death eventually comes.  The rest of us are choosing to live.
> 
> And no I am not a Trumpster.  You don’t speak for the side you think you do.


Pay him no mind. He's a multi-aliased, misanthropic troll.


----------



## keepermidmom (Mar 19, 2021)

Colorado Papa said:


> Why are you on this site? You obviously have no skin in the game and don’t have a child that is competitive.   If you did you would not be on here with your nonsense 24/7.  Just go hide in your cave until death eventually comes.  The rest of us are choosing to live.
> 
> And no I am not a Trumpster.  You don’t speak for the side you think you do.


I have, am a Trumpster. Just reading this made me sad, work in a medical building that sees C19 patients . And yes, we have been irresponsibly traveling everywhere for soccer, so I have skin in the game  Sorry . So Cal is doing something for ECNL that weekend


----------



## crush (Mar 20, 2021)

Colorado Papa said:


> Why are you on this site? You obviously have no skin in the game and don’t have a child that is competitive.   If you did you would not be on here with your nonsense 24/7.  Just go hide in your cave until death eventually comes.  The rest of us are choosing to live.
> 
> And no I am not a Trumpster.  You don’t speak for the side you think you do.


Go back to a few years ago and see what he said about my dd and Crush.  I was Ellejustus btw.  I got PM buy lawyers and a few assholes telling me it's best to STFU or your kid will be black listed.  He's here to make sure I look like a moron and none of you take me serious.  Just wait when the Light exposes so much most know nothing about.  It's National Womans Day Month and this guy is one of the worse when it comes to the treatment of females.


----------



## crush (Mar 20, 2021)

keepermidmom said:


> I have, am a Trumpster. Just reading this made me sad, work in a medical building that sees C19 patients . *And yes, we have been irresponsibly traveling everywhere for soccer,* so I have skin in the game  Sorry . So Cal is doing something for ECNL that weekend


Thanks for the confession.  Now, be responsible so all the kids can play.  Follow the rules and obey or you can;t play, do you understand?  Now, go back outside and be good mommy and a good example to the kiddos


----------



## Jose has returned (Mar 21, 2021)

EOTL said:


> Mostly their parents transmit it to each other and others who die. It is very obvious from this site how stupid most soccer parents are. Anti-vaxxers. Anti-maskers. Covid deniers. Magats.


you are so woke.   How is that trip to New York and how is the research going about kids contracting cover from playing


----------



## Jose has returned (Mar 21, 2021)

Colorado Papa said:


> Why are you on this site? You obviously have no skin in the game and don’t have a child that is competitive.   If you did you would not be on here with your nonsense 24/7.  Just go hide in your cave until death eventually comes.  The rest of us are choosing to live.
> 
> And no I am not a Trumpster.  You don’t speak for the side you think you do.


he is a pervert


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 24, 2021)

California, meanwhile, has seen its numbers come way down from their peak. They are of course pretending that their lockdown did the trick. The problem is this: Nevada didn't lock down as much and Arizona locked down even less, and yet:



(Source: nytimes .com/interactive/2020/us/coronavirus-us-cases.html)


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 24, 2021)

Jose has returned said:


> This is madness.  nobody that plays soccer has died. Hopefully ECNL will move it to texas or florida where they aren't scared over nothing


You'd think Phil Murphy, governor of New Jersey -- which has the worst COVID death rate of any American state -- would have the decency to keep his mouth shut on the subject.

Well, you'd be wrong.

When asked about Texas' decision to repeal its statewide mask mandate, Murphy replied that he was "stunned" and that he "couldn't conceive of lifting a mask mandate inside."

How about we see how both states are doing?








(Source: nytimes .com/interactive/2020/us/coronavirus-us-cases.html)


----------



## GeekKid (Mar 25, 2021)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You'd think Phil Murphy, governor of New Jersey -- which has the worst COVID death rate of any American state -- would have the decency to keep his mouth shut on the subject.
> 
> Well, you'd be wrong.
> 
> ...


@Bruddah IZ , where are you getting this data from?  I've used Worldometer but they don't have comparison graphs like this.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 25, 2021)

GeekKid said:


> @Bruddah IZ , where are you getting this data from?  I've used Worldometer but they don't have comparison graphs like this.


The data is sourced in my post and the barcharts are generated by a guy named Ian Hill using the NYT data for the overlay.


----------

